# AMDs Zen Core potenziell geleaked



## Locuza (27. April 2015)

Informierte Leser und sicherlich viele gespannte AMD Fans werden wissen, was am 6. Mai stattfinden wird. 
Der Financial-Analyst-Day von AMD, bei dem erste Informationen bezüglich der neuen Architektur für ARM und x86 (K12 bzw. Zen) und mögliche Roadmaps zu erwarten sind. 

Ein Bild der kommenden Präsentation scheint im Planet3DNow!  geleaked worden zu sein, von einem neu registrierten User (insider2015), ohne viel Begleittext:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegenüber der alten Bulldozer Architektur erkennt man sofort, dass es bei AMD wieder etwas klassischer zugeht. 
CMT (Clustered-Multithreading) bzw. das Teilen von vielen wichtigen Ressourcen und Arbeitsschritten hat sein Ende gefunden. 

Unter Zen gibt es nur noch einen Integer-Core, welcher dabei etwas dicker ausfällt, als einer von Bulldozer. 
Anstatt 4 Pipes (2 ALUs, 2 AGUs) werden 6 (Entsprechend 3 ALUs, 3 AGUs oder 4 ALUs, 2 AGUs) verbaut. 
Aufgrund der höheren Ressourcen und nun exklusiven Fetch/Decode/Dispatch-Stufe für einen Integer-Core, ist eine viel höhere Single-Thread IPC zu erwarten. 
Ebenso bietet sich mit 3 (vielleicht auch 4) ALUs die Möglichkeit nach dem spekulierten SMT an, womit zwei Threads von einem Kern bearbeitet werden können, ebenso wie bei Intel. 
Die vier Pfeile ausgehend vom Decoder suggerieren hier möglicherweise jeweils einen Thread. 

Anders als bei Intel gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Sheduler für Integer und FP, sondern wie seit Ewigkeiten getrennte. 
Ansonsten würde es für AMD vermutlich zu komplex ausfallen. 

Auf der Floating-Point Seite stehen zwei FMACs mit 256-Bit zur Stelle bereit. 
Damit verdoppelt sich der theoretische Durchsatz bei AVX256 Operationen gegenüber einem alten Bulldozer Modul.
Anders wie früher mit 128-Bit FMA-Pipes muss eine 256-Bit Instruktion nun nicht mehr in zwei Schritten berechnet werden oder gemeinsam von zwei Pipes.

Unter Umständen ist es weiterhin möglich beide FMACs verschaltet berechnen zu lassen, somit könnte AMD sogar AVX512 unterstützen, welches erst mit Skylake-EP kommen sollte. 
Möglicherweise ist es dafür aber noch zu früh. 

*Update:*
insider2015 hat in einem zweiten Beitrag hinzugefügt, dass ein Zen-Core weniger als 10mm² belegen soll. 
Sollte sich die tatsächliche Größte nicht deutlich darunter befinden, so spielt ein Zen-Core definitiv nicht in der unteren small-core Klasse. 
Ein Broadwell Kern von Intel soll unter Intels 14nm Prozess grob 7mm² Platz verbrauchen. 

*Update Nr.2: *
Neuer Tag, neues Futter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abermals scheinen sich die Gerüchte gegenseitig zu "bestätigen". 
So  soll jeder Zen Kern über 512 KB L2-Cache verfügen, dabei stellen   insgesamt vier Zen Kerne eine Quad-Core-Unit dar, welche sich 8MB   L3-Cache teilen. 
Zusätzliches wird ein inklusives Cache-Design genannt, für hohe Performance und geringe Latenzen. 
Das Design ist an dieser Stelle sehr ähnlich gegenüber dem von Intel, welches seit Nehalem zum Einsatz kommt. 
Weniger und privater L2-Cache pro Kern, dafür ein großer geteilter L3-Cache.

Reicht eine Quad-Unit nicht aus, kann man einfach zusätzliche verbauen, somit wird ähnlich skaliert wie bei Jaguar. 
Damit das ganze auch gut funktioniert, braucht man natürlichen einen sehr schnellen Interconnect, welcher so als Stichpunkt genannt wird. 
Der letzte Stichpunkt dreht sich um die Möglichkeit, flexibel von High-Performance bis zu low-power seine Produkte designen zu können. 

*Update Nr.3:*
Ein neuer Tag und sicher ahnen es schon viele Leser, neue Bilder!
Dieses mal handelt es sich um zwei Roadmaps für Desktop und Mobile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Desktop:*
2015 bleiben Piledriver, Beema und praktisch auch Kaveri erhalten. 
Kaveri soll nur einen kleinen Refresh in Form von Godaveri bekommen. 

Dafür fällt das Jahr 2016 für Desktop-Nutzer unglaublich spannend aus. 
Nachdem 2012 mit Piledriver (Vishera) Schluss war, bekommt der Anwender nun nach 4(!) Jahren mit "Summit-Ridge" einen echten High-Performance Nachfolger.
8 Zen Cores und damit 2 Quad-Units, fußen auf dem neuen Sockel FM3, gefertigt in 14nm. 
Summit-Ridge stellt dabei eine reine CPU dar, ohne iGPU Anteil. 

Eine Stufe darunter wird der Kunde im Mainstream mit der "Bristol Ridge" APU bedient. 
Wer sich noch erinnern mag, Bristol Ridge wurde schon vor längerer Zeit von der Gerüchteküche erwähnt, allerdings in einer gänzlich anderen Form, die sich mit dieser Roadmap hoffentlich als falsch herausstellt.  
Damals wurde  Bristol-Ridge als ein überarbeiter Carrizo mit Excavator für den Desktop genannt, weiterhin im 28nm  Prozess, allerdings  für 2016 mit DDR4 ausgestattet und auf dem gleichem  Sockel FM3. 
Die geleakte Roadmap stellt Bristol-Ridge aber gewaltig attraktiver dar. 
Bristole-Ridge ist demnach ein moderner SoC, in 14nm gefertigt und mit 4 Zen Kernen ausgestattet.
Neben der CPU gesellt sich die nächste Generation von GCN mit vollem HSA 1.0 Support dazu.
Bristol-Ridge teilt sich wie Summit-Ridge den selben Sockel FM3. 

Für Low-Power und small-form-factor Produkte bekommen wir Basilisk.
Ein ironischer Name, welcher schon viele Jahre auf den Buckel hat.
Damals war Basilisk als ein High-Performance Produkt in Form von Bulldozer geplant. 
Nun ist es ein kleiner SoC, in 14nm mit zwei Zen Cores und ebenso der neusten GCN Generation und ausgestattet mit HSA 1.0 Support.
Allerdings wird Basilisk verlötet, im BGA Format mit dem Namen FT4. 
Gegenüber Beema darf man sich in dieser Klasse auf TrueAudio freuen, welcher bisher nur in Kaveri und gewissen GPUs zum Einsatz kam. 
*
Mobile:*
2015 ist ähnlich wie beim Desktop relativ bekannt. 
Carrizo und Carrizo-L stellen das obere und mittlere Produktfeld dar. 
Hinzukommt allerdings Amur. 
Ein 20nm ARM SoC mit Cortex A57 Kernen von ARM lizenziert. 
Kenner wissen, dass Amur der ARM-Pendant für das Projekt Skybridge ist, ein gemeinsamer Sockel für x86 und ARM-Cores, welche in 20nm gefertigt werden. 
Dieser Sockel stellt sich nun als BGA-Sockel FT4 heraus, welcher auch für "Basilisk" und "Styx" in der Zukunft verwendet wird.  
Allerdings scheint der x86 Core zu fehlen.
Von diesem gibt es keine Spur. 
Ebenso fehlt irgendein Hinweis nach HSA. 
Zum Schluß werden 2W SDP für Amur angegeben. 

Blicken wir in das Jahr 2016 für Mobile.
Hier stellt Bristol-Ridge die höchste Klasse dar. 
Wie schon erwähnt, ein SoC mit 4 Zen-Kernen und neuster GCN-GPU. 
Etwas genauer wird man hier, indem man TPD-Werte angibt. 
15-35W.
Als BGA-Sockel wird FP4 verwendet. 

Für Low-Power bis Essential wird entsprechend Basilisk verwendet. 
5-15W und wie im Desktop wird der BGA-Sockel FT4 genutzt. 

Für Ultra-Low-Power bis Essential gibt es einen neuen ARM-Nachfolger. 
Mit dem Codenamen "Styx" kommen zwei K12 Kerne zum Einsatz, mit neuster GCN-Architektur, HSA 1.0 Support, FT4 BGA und einer SDP von ~2W. 
In dieser kleinsten Klasse wird allerdings TrueAudio nicht mehr verbaut. 

*Fazit:*
Es mag sicher kleine Freudensprünge bereiten, 2016 eine top-moderne Produktpalette in 14nm zu sehen. 
Sollte sich nicht jemand die Mühe gemacht haben die Folien zu fälschen, so  kann man vermutlich ohne Übertreibung sagen, dass wir 2016 das spannendste  Line-Up von AMD in seiner Unternehmensgeschichte zu erwarten haben!
Auffällig ist, dass Zen dabei als universaller Nachfolger verwendet wird. 
Mit einer neuen CPU-Architektur die alle davorigen ablöst, von low-power bis high-performance, der neusten GCN Generation und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, der Umstellung von der 32/28nm planar Fertigung auf 14nm mit FinFETs, haben wir den größten und saubersten Sprung vor uns. 

*(Gemäß dem Fall das AMDs neue Architekturen überzeugen und auch die  Fertigung durch Verspätung, schlechte yield oder Effizienzwerte keinen  Strich durch die Rechnung macht)

Wie immer ist Vorsicht und Skepsis gegenüber Leaks hervorzubringen.

*Update Nr.4:*

Der Financial-Analyst-Day von AMD ist seit kurzer Zeit vorüber und die traumhaften Folien, bleiben (teilweise) ein fiktiver Traum. 
Ab hier vergleiche ich chronologisch die gefälschten Folien mit den offiziellen  Informationen von AMD.

*Zen-Core:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu den gefälschten Folien ging AMD was die Architektur betrifft, kaum ins Detail. 
Grobe Eckpunkte stimmen allerdings überein. 

Zen ist ein sehr skalierbarer Kern, welcher sowohl die Katzen-, als auch Bulldozer-Familie ersetzen wird. 
Leistung soll dabei aber kein Kompromiss darstellen. 
So wird Zen als total neuer High-Performance Core betitelt, welcher Support für SMT bietet, um hohen Multithreading Durchsatz zu erreichen. 
Daneben steht ein neues Cache-System an, für hohe Bandbreiten und niedrige Latenzen. 
Auf den Punkt gebracht erwartet AMD eine 40% höhere IPC gegenüber Excavator. 

Viel mehr Informationen gab es nicht.
Der grobe Aufbau, Cache-Größen oder sonstige Architekturdetails wurden nicht explizit genannt. 

*Roadmap: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Jahr 2015 stimmt wenig überraschend (fast) überein. 
Einzig Amur als 20nm SoC wurde nicht erwähnt. 
Skybridge als gemeinsamer ARM/x86 Sockel wurde allerdings offiziell gestrichen.  
Entsprechend sind vielleicht alle Pläne gemeinsam vergraben worden. 

Für 2016 hält sich AMD sehr grob. 
In der Mittelklasse werden für Mobile und Desktop einfach nur APUs angeführt, wo AMD von der siebten Generation spricht. 
Was sich dahinter verbirgt ist ein kleines Rätselraten, was sich leider sicher nicht dahinter verbirgt sind die Zen-Cores, diese sollen nämlich erst 2017 in APUs zu finden sein. 
Wenn wir wieder zu den Gerüchten gehen wo wir am Anfang waren, dann erwartet uns Bristol Ridge, allerdings als eine 28nm APU mit Excavator Cores. 
Was 2016 entsprechend langweilig und schwach gegenüber der Konkurrenz ausfallen dürfte. 

Worauf man sich aber wenigstens definitiv freuen darf, ist auf Zen. 
Dieser soll 2016 als reine CPU für den neuen Sockel AM4 erscheinen. 
Mehr Details gibt es abermals nicht, wie viele Kerne AMD anbieten möchte ist damit unklar, wobei ich persönlich weiterhin von 8 Kernen ausgehe. 
Bei AM4 gibt es noch ein weiteres Detail, was wenigstens mit den gefälschten Folien übereinstimmt. 
Zwar heißt der Sockel AM4 und nicht FM3, er soll aber dennoch sowohl für die Zen CPUs, als auch für die APUs gemeinsam verwendet werden können. 
Bei der Mobile-Roadmap sieht es ähnlich aus, FP4 von Carrizo(L) wird weiterhin als Sockel dienen und kann damit mehrere Chips supporten. 

K12 findet sich übrigens nirgendwo. AMD fokussiert sich zuerst auf Zen und hat die K12 Pläne lieber auf 2017 verschoben. 


*Zum Schluss:*

Ich danke den vielen Lesern dieser News und hoffe das wir uns gemeinsam auf die Ankunft von Zen 2016 freuen können. 
Zwar möchte AMD nicht 100% in jedem Segment voll durchstarten, aber aus vernünftiger Sicht wäre AMD damit überfordert gewesen und müsste ein (zu) großes Risiko eingehen. 

Quelle: 
AMD Zen - 14nm, 8 Kerne, 95W TDP & DDR4? - Seite 17
AMD Zen - 14nm, 8 Kerne, 95W TDP & DDR4? - Seite 17


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. April 2015)

Kommt zwar nicht von DrestenBoy aber ist zumindest nen netter Infohappen


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2015)

Viel sagt uns das allerdings freilich nicht und das das Konzept in diese Richtung gehen dürfte war ja auch bisher schon bekannt.

Wir wissen nach wie vor vieles nicht etwa:
-Cachegrößen
-Takt
-Anzahl der Takte die diverse Befehle zur Durchführung benötigen
-Befehlssatzerweiterungen und Umfang in dem diese implementiert werden
-Pipelinestufen
-Sprungvorhersage, Out-of-order Befehlsausführung
-Geschwindigkeit interner Busse
-SMT
-Superskalarität, Kerninterne Parallelisierung, Anzahl der ALUs pro Kern usw.
...

Was die Geschwindigkeit der CPUs aus Anwendersicht (und das interessiert uns ja primär) betrifft wissen wir also nicht mehr als zuvor: Ein "Zen" Kern wird wohl wesentlich schneller als ein Bulldozer/Excavator Kern (denn sonst wäre das Konzept ja sinnlos) und das wahrscheinlich auch in Relation zum Takt.


----------



## Locuza (27. April 2015)

Wenn das Bild von Fudzilla kein Fake ist, dann besitzt jeder Zen Core 512 KB L2$ und vier Kerne stellen praktisch ein Modul dar, welche sich bis zu 8 MB L3$ teilen:
http://www.fudzilla.com/media/k2/items/cache/f82923a2b3af2ff3d2aed183b6b61fec_L.jpg

Falls AMD da nicht sehr flexibel ist, wird es interessant sein, wie AMD Consumer-Produkte damit bestückt. 
APUs mit einem Modul, 4 Kerne, 8 MB L3-Cache (am besten mit der GPU zusammen) und CPU-Angebot mit sogar zwei Modulen, 8 Kernen und 16 MB L3$?
Das wäre natürlich nett.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. April 2015)

Cachegrößen werden sich nicht all zu viel ändern, wird sich Richtung K10 Orientieren. Ansonsten gibt es hier noch was -> AMDs Zen-Architektur zeigt sich in Compiler-Quellcode | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## ravenhearth (27. April 2015)

Was neues: 





			
				insider2015 schrieb:
			
		

> Remember, it's just a sneak peek. We won't get tangible information yet... just one number: a Zen core is below 10 sqmm.


----------



## Oromis16 (27. April 2015)

" Jaguar is tiny, just 3.1 mm2 per core. " Quelle: AMD teases Beema SoC, or something rather
Und das in 28nm. Nehmen wir mal an, dass man mit 14nm realistisch 35% mehr Transistoren/Fläche packen kann, dann haben wir laut altbewährter Milchmädchenrechnung 4,35 mal so viele Transisotoren pro Kern im Vergleich zu Jaguar. Die Dinger wären.. ...groß...


*Nachtrag: Ich hab das below nicht gelesen.. ...ich geh jetzt besser ins Bett...*


----------



## Locuza (27. April 2015)

Das Problem ist, seine Aussage ist ein bisschen nichtssagend. 
Kleiner als 10, ist ohne etwas genauer zu werden, halt relativ grob. 
Normalerweise würde ich vom Sprachgebrauch nicht kleiner als 9 erwarten, aber sein dritter Beitrag könnte nicht so eindeutig interpretiert werden:


			
				Insider2015 schrieb:
			
		

> Excavator has 14,48 sqmm w/o cache in 28nm, Jaguar's L2 is ~2 sqmm.
> 
> Just because I said <10 sqmm for Zen doesn't mean it's exactly 10. It's smaller.


Könnte vielleicht auch 8 sein oder gar 7?

Solange ein Core nicht extrem kleiner ist, wäre Zen jedenfalls kein Winzling.


----------



## ravenhearth (27. April 2015)

Broadwell hat 7mm² pro Kern.


----------



## matty2580 (27. April 2015)

Es deuten sich relativ große Cores an, wenn dass Zitat von insider2015 halbwegs sinnvoll ist.
Damit verbunden wäre ein deutlicher IPC-Anstieg im Vergleich zum Bulldozer möglich.
Die Folie selbst ist leider noch relativ allgemein gehalten.

In den nächsten Tagen kommen bestimmt noch einige Leaks dazu, die dass Bild abrunden werden.


----------



## NCphalon (28. April 2015)

Weiß man schon was über den Sockel und Bus? Steigen sie komplett auf PCIe um (vermutlich, bei 64 Lanes) und kann man da bei PGA bleiben oder "müssen" sie auf LGA umsteigen weil sich das besser mit vielen Pins ausgeht? Ich erwarte jetzt von niemandem seine Glaskugel aufzuwärmen aber vielleicht gibts hier Leute, die das gut einschätzen können^^


----------



## Oromis16 (28. April 2015)

Da gabs mal "einigermaßen" glaubwürdige Gerüchte, dass Zen auf FM3 kommt und mit dem Carrizo-Dekstop-Ableger Pinkompatibel sein wird.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Anders als bei Intel gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Sheduler für Integer und FP, sondern wie seit Ewigkeiten getrennte.
> Ansonsten würde es für AMD vermutlich zu komplex ausfallen.



Das liest sich irgendwie merkwürdig. Meinst du sie seien technologisch nicht dazu in der Lage, oder wie genau ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## ravenhearth (28. April 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Da gabs mal "einigermaßen" glaubwürdige Gerüchte, dass Zen auf FM3 kommt und mit dem Carrizo-Dekstop-Ableger Pinkompatibel sein wird.



Es wird keinen Carrizo-Ableger für den Desktop geben. Sonst hätte man den jetzt schon gebracht. Aber bei hohen Taktfrequenzen lässt die Effizienz dort einfach zu sehr nach. Nach neueren Gerüchten wird Summit Ridge doch ein 14nm-Chip mit Zen.


----------



## Locuza (28. April 2015)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Weiß man schon was über den Sockel und Bus? Steigen sie komplett auf PCIe um (vermutlich, bei 64 Lanes) und kann man da bei PGA bleiben oder "müssen" sie auf LGA umsteigen weil sich das besser mit vielen Pins ausgeht? Ich erwarte jetzt von niemandem seine Glaskugel aufzuwärmen aber vielleicht gibts hier Leute, die das gut einschätzen können^^


Wie Oromis gesagt hat, wurde FM3 mal genannt, als LGA-Sockel. 
Ich hoffe es stimmt auch, PGA ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das liest sich irgendwie merkwürdig. Meinst du sie seien technologisch nicht dazu in der Lage, oder wie genau ist das zu verstehen?


Von der Komplexität. 
Bei Intel hängt echt alles an einem gemeinsamen Sheduler der unified reservation station:
http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/HSW_IMG_3.png

AMD trennt das mehr, indem sie Integer und FP einzeln ansteuern. 
Das ist weniger komplex, hat dann aber Nachteile was die Latenz angeht, falls man Daten von einer Domain zur anderen verschiebt.

Aber so einen großen Sheduler wie bei Intel muss man natürlich auch erst einmal hinkriegen, möglichen Port-Konflikten intelligent aus dem Weg gehen, immer auf Stalls aufpassen usw. 
Power von IBM hängt glaube ich auch das meiste an einem Sheduler. 
Aber ansonsten weiß ich jetzt nicht, wer auch auf so eine Lösung setzt. 

Apple setzt bei ihrem ARM-Design auf getrennte Sheduler. 

AMD hat sich am Ende entscheiden müssen, was von der Komplexität und dem resultierendem Ergebnis Sinn macht. 
Am Ende wie gehabt, getrennte Sheduler.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2015)

Ah, danke für die Erläuterung. Ich denke allerdings schon, dass sie das schaffen würden, wenn sie das nötige Kapital für diese Entwicklung hätten. Bei AMD ist die Handbremse (fehlendes Investitionskapital) leider sehr fest angezogen.


----------



## Locuza (28. April 2015)

Vermutlich ist es so. 
Wie immer gilt Kosten, Zeit und Manpower abzuwägen. 
Und wenn alles an einem Sheduler zu komplex wird, dann sagt man lieber, neh, wir machen das wie früher, dann checken wir das durch, müssen nicht soviel R&D darein stecken und uns mit der Validierung befassen.


----------



## matty2580 (28. April 2015)

wccftech schrieb:
			
		

> Zen takes on a more traditional AMD CPU layout resembling that of Phenom and Athlon K series cores.


AMD Zen CPU Core Block Diagram Leaked - Features 512bit AVX And Wider Integer Pipeline

Das  hatten sich ja viele AMD Käufer gewünscht, einen Phenom II, mit modernen Befehlssätzen, und besserer Fertigungstechnik.
Zen geht genau in diese Richtung. Auch wenn der Vergleich nicht ganz stimmt.

Es war schon witzig wie der Slide gestern weltweit verteilt wurde. ^^
Schon 2h später als insider2015 das gepostet hatte, gab es den Bericht von wccftech.


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Broadwell hat 7mm² pro Kern.



Der Prozess ist aber nicht vergleichbar... vergleichbarer wäre die Anzahl der Transistoren oder Gatter pro Kern...


----------



## Locuza (28. April 2015)

*Update Nr.2: *
Neuer Tag, neues Futter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abermals scheinen sich die Gerüchte gegenseitig zu "bestätigen". 
So  soll jeder Zen Kern über 512 KB L2-Cache verfügen, dabei stellen  insgesamt vier Zen Kerne eine Quad-Core-Unit dar, welche sich 8MB  L3-Cache teilen. 
Zusätzliches wird ein inklusives Cache-Design genannt, für hohe Performance und geringe Latenzen. 
Das Design ist an dieser Stelle sehr ähnlich gegenüber dem von Intel, welches seit Nehalem zum Einsatz kommt. 
Weniger und exklusiver L2-Cache pro Kern, dafür ein großer geteilter L3-Cache. 
Reicht eine Quad-Unit nicht aus, kann man einfach zusätzliche verbauen, somit wird ähnlich skaliert wie bei Jaguar. 
Damit  das ganze auch gut funktioniert, braucht man natürlichen einen sehr  schnellen Interconnect, welcher so als Stichpunkt genannt wird. 
Der  letzte Stichpunkt dreht sich um die Möglichkeit, flexibel von  High-Performance bis zu low-power seine Produkte designen zu können.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

AMD hat ja ne ganze Palette interessanter Produkte in der Pipeline. Mal sehen ob die auch halten was sie versprechen


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> *Update Nr.2: *
> Neuer Tag, neues Futter: ...



Hmm, hört sich doch echt lecker an, so als könnte es mit Zen endlich mal wieder eine AMD-CPU geben die das Potenzial hat interessant für Gamer zu werden.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. April 2015)

Ist gerade wohl Fragestunde mit dem "Insider" 
AMD Zen - 14nm, 8 Kerne, 95W TDP & DDR4? - Seite 19


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wenn das Bild von Fudzilla kein Fake ist, dann besitzt jeder Zen Core 512 KB L2$ und vier Kerne stellen praktisch ein Modul dar, welche sich bis zu 8 MB L3$ teilen:
> http://www.fudzilla.com/media/k2/items/cache/f82923a2b3af2ff3d2aed183b6b61fec_L.jpg
> 
> Falls AMD da nicht sehr flexibel ist, wird es interessant sein, wie AMD Consumer-Produkte damit bestückt.
> ...



Es wird aber sicher auch Modelle mit 2 Kernen oder nur 6 MiB L3-Cache geben. i3, i5 und i7 sind ja auch der gleiche Chip, da man so die Yieldrate erhöhen kann.


----------



## ravenhearth (29. April 2015)

Straßenkarten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (29. April 2015)

*Update Nr.3:*
Ein neuer Tag und sicher ahnen es schon viele Leser, neue Bilder!
Dieses mal handelt es sich um zwei Roadmaps für Desktop und Mobile:

*(Roadmaps siehe oben bei ravenhearth)*

*Desktop:*
2015 bleiben Piledriver, Beema und praktisch auch Kaveri erhalten. 
Kaveri soll nur einen kleinen Refresh in Form von Godaveri bekommen. 

Dafür fällt das Jahr 2016 für Desktop-Nutzer unglaublich spannend aus. 
Nachdem 2012 mit Piledriver (Vishera) Schluß war, bekommt der Anwender  nun nach 4(!) Jahren mit "Summit-Ridge" einen echten High-Performance  Nachfolger.
8 Zen Cores und damit 2 Quad-Units, fußen auf dem neuen Sockel FM3, gefertigt in 14nm. 
Summit-Ridge stellt dabei eine reine CPU dar, ohne iGPU Anteil. 

Eine Stufe darunter wird der Kunde im Mainstream mit der "Bristol Ridge" APU bedient. 
Wer sich noch erinnern mag, Bristol Ridge wurde schon vor längerer Zeit  von der Gerüchteküche erwähnt, allerdings in einer gänzlich anderen  Form, die sich mit dieser Roadmap hoffentlich als falsch herausstellt.  
Damals wurde  Bristol-Ridge als ein überarbeiter Carrizo mit Excavator  für den Desktop genannt, weiterhin im 28nm  Prozess, allerdings  für  2016 mit DDR4 ausgestattet und auf dem gleichem  Sockel FM3. 
Die geleakte Roadmap stellt Bristol-Ridge aber gewaltig attraktiver dar. 
Bristole-Ridge ist demnach ein moderner SoC, in 14nm gefertigt und mit 4 Zen Kernen ausgestattet.
Neben der CPU gesellt sich die nächste Generation von GCN mit vollem HSA 1.0 Support dazu.
Bristol-Ridge teilt sich wie Summit-Ridge den selben Sockel FM3. 

Für Low-Power und small-form-factor Produkte bekommen wir Basilisk.
Ein ironischer Name, welcher schon viele Jahre auf den Buckel hat.
Damals war Basilisk als ein High-Performance Produkt in Form von Bulldozer geplant. 
Nun ist es ein kleiner SoC, in 14nm mit zwei Zen Cores und ebenso der  neusten GCN Generation und ausgestattet mit HSA 1.0 Support.
Allerdings wird Basilisk verlötet, im BGA Format mit dem Namen FT4. 
Gegenüber  Beema darf man sich in dieser Klasse auf TrueAudio freuen, welcher  bisher nur in Kaveri und gewissen GPUs zum Einsatz kam. 
*
Mobile:*
2015 ist ähnlich wie beim Desktop relativ bekannt. 
Carrizo und Carrizo-L stellen das obere und mittlere Produktfeld dar. 
Hinzukommt allerdings Amur. 
Ein 20nm ARM SoC mit Cortex A57 Kernen von ARM lizenziert. 
Kenner  wissen, dass Amur der ARM-Pendant für das Projekt Skybridge ist, ein  gemeinsamer Sockel für x86 und ARM-Cores, welche in 20nm gefertigt  werden. 
Dieser Sockel stellt sich nun als BGA-Sockel FT4 heraus, welcher auch für "Basilisk" und "Styx" in der Zukunft verwendet wird.  
Allerdings scheint der x86 Core zu fehlen.
Von diesem gibt es keine Spur. 
Ebenso fehlt irgendein Hinweis nach HSA. 
Zum Schluß werden 2W SDP für Amur angegeben. 

Blicken wir in das Jahr 2016 für Mobile.
Hier stellt Bristol-Ridge die höchste Klasse dar. 
Wie schon erwähnt, ein SoC mit 4 Zen-Kernen und neuster GCN-GPU. 
Etwas genauer wird man hier, indem man TPD-Werte angibt. 
15-35W.
Als BGA-Sockel wird FP4 verwendet. 

Für Low-Power bis Essential wird entsprechend Basilisk verwendet. 
5-15W und wie im Desktop wird der BGA-Sockel FT4 genutzt. 

Für Ultra-Low-Power bis Essential gibt es einen neuen ARM-Nachfolger. 
Mit dem Codenamen "Styx" kommen zwei K12 Kerne zum Einsatz, mit neuster  GCN-Architektur, HSA 1.0 Support, FT4 BGA und einer SDP von ~2W. 
In dieser kleinsten Klasse wird allerdings TrueAudio nicht mehr verbaut. 

*Fazit:*
Es mag sicher kleine Freudensprünge bereiten, 2016 eine top-moderne Produktpalette in 14nm zu sehen. 
Sollte sich nicht jemand die Mühe gemacht haben die Folien zu fälschen, so  kann man vermutlich ohne Übertreibung sagen, dass wir 2016 das spannendste  Line-Up von AMD in seiner Unternehmensgeschichte zu erwarten haben!
Auffällig ist, dass Zen dabei als universaller Nachfolger verwendet wird. 
Mit einer neuen CPU-Architektur die alle davorigen ablöst, von low-power  bis high-performance, der neusten GCN Generation und nach einer  gefühlten Ewigkeit, der Umstellung von der 32/28nm planar Fertigung auf  14nm mit FinFETs, haben wir den größten und saubersten Sprung vor uns. 

*(Gemäß dem Fall das AMDs neue Architekturen überzeugen und auch die Fertigung durch Verspätung, schlechte yield oder Effizienzwerte keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht)


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2015)

Den letzten Abschnitt hättest du echt nicht mehr gebraucht. Das schwirrte mir eh schon durch den Kopf und löst so ein unangenehmes Bauchgefühl aus.

Aber schön erläutert. Klasse!


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2015)

Passt mir gut in den Kram. Vor 2016 hätte ich eh keinen Grund gefunden in neue CPUs zu investieren, sofern mir kein Defekt dazwischen kommt. Muss AMD die Durststrecke nur auch durchstehen, wobei ich im Gegensatz zu manchen möchtegern Semiprofis davon ausgehe das die Leuts bei AMD ganz gut wissen was sie machen.


----------



## Locuza (29. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Den letzten Abschnitt hättest du echt nicht mehr gebraucht. Das schwirrte mir eh schon durch den Kopf und löst so ein unangenehmes Bauchgefühl aus.


Ich konnte nicht widerstehen. 
Es hat sich wie ein Regenbogen-Run angefühlt und wenn dann am Ende die Roadmap und letztendlich die Produkte versagen, dann steht man wieder vor seinen shattered dreams. 
Aber ich probier mich mal an einer Umformulierung.


----------



## Salanto (29. April 2015)

Sehr schön erklärt (selbst ich hab fast alles verstanden ) und wenn sich alles (bis auf den letzten Satz) bewarheitet hat AMD ein richtig heißes Eisen im Ofen


----------



## Locuza (29. April 2015)

Wenn etwas unklar ist, kann man natürlich nachfragen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. April 2015)

Ich hoffe nur das es keinen Flaschenhals zwischen den 4er Units geben wird. Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus aber es wäre mies wenn andauernd Daten durch einen viel zu kleinen/lahmen BUS geschoben werden weil Core 3 und 8 am selben Zeug arbeiten  
Da bei AMD keine Amateure arbeiten gehe ich mal davon aus dass sich ein 8Kern Zen fast exakt wie ein echter 8 Kerner verhalten wird aber irgendwie habe ich doch kalte Füße


----------



## BlauX (30. April 2015)

Wenn du dir die Folien anschaust, und dann mit BDs schwäche vergleichst, wirst du relativ schnell merken, dass dies bei Zen, sofern die Folien soweit korrekt, nicht passieren kann. Insofern auch recht unsinnig, dass Keller den selben Fehler von BD nun bei Zen wiederholt. Eher hat Keller erstmal eine Runde Facepalms verteilt 

Gibt allerdings noch mehr Folien( Zumindest eine die mehr ins Detail geht fehlt einfach )


@Locuza, du auch hier  Feini. Tag


----------



## Cleriker (30. April 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba,
natürlich hast du kalte Füße. Wenn dein Profilbild stimmt, hast du ja nicht mal mehr Haut auf den Knochen. Da helfen dann auch warme Socken nichts.  

Ich verstehe auch bis heute nicht, warum AMD den Umstand mit dem NB-Takt nicht angegangen ist. Seit kurz nach release wusste man, dass der NB-Takt einiges ausmacht. Die MB Hersteller haben den serienmäßig sehr gering gehalten (wohl durch Vorgabe seitens AMD) und haben diesen auch nicht mit in ihren Auto-oc-funktionen berücksichtigt.
Das muss doch einen Grund haben. Ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Spätestens mit Einführung der Centurion, also vermutlich selektierter Chips, hätte man das doch sicherlich ändern können, oder nicht? Was denkt ihr dazu?

BlauX,
wie meinst du das mit: "Zumindest eine ... fehlt einfach"?


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2015)

@Blizzard-Mamba: Notfalls wird eben versucht, Threads des gleichen Programms nur auf den Cores einer Unit laufen zu lassen. 

@Cleriker: Wahrscheinlich hatte man Angst, das die Spannungswandler ganz durchschmoren. Bei vielen günstigen AM3 Boards liefen die ja schon bei Normaltakt an der Grenze.
Der DAU kann mit Northbridge eh nichts anfangen, deshalb hat man eher versucht den Takt Richtung 5 GHz zu treiben. Klingt natürlich recht schön, wenn 8x 5 GHz auf der Packung stehen und man nicht weiß, das man eine Heizung mit nur 4 Modulen und grotiger IPC bekommt.


----------



## Locuza (30. April 2015)

BlauX schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Folien anschaust, und dann mit BDs schwäche vergleichst, wirst du relativ schnell merken, dass dies bei Zen, sofern die Folien soweit korrekt, nicht passieren kann. Insofern auch recht unsinnig, dass Keller den selben Fehler von BD nun bei Zen wiederholt. Eher hat Keller erstmal eine Runde Facepalms verteilt
> 
> @Locuza, du auch hier  Feini. Tag


Seine Sorge ist natürlich nicht ganz unberechtigt. 
Anders als bei Bulldozer kann man wenigstens sagen, dass innerhalb eines Cores/Moduls keine Konflikte auftauchen (Außer SMT macht Probleme). 
Aber außerhalb davon muss der Interconnect auf jeden Fall etwas taugen. 
Bei Jaguar war die Latenz nicht schön, wenn eine Compute-Unit mit der anderen Daten austauschen sollte oder die Cache-Lines checken. 
Aber ich mache mir da dennoch wenig Sorgen, AMD möchte wenn die weiteren Gerüchte stimmen, am Ende 4 x 4 Quad-Units auf ein Package bringen. 
Man hat sich bei der Skalierbarkeit entsprechend eine gute Lösung überlegen müssen, deswegen mache ich mir bei nur zwei Quad-Units keine Sorgen. 

PS: Ja, mich gibt es hier "bisschen" länger. Willkommen im Forum. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch bis heute nicht, warum AMD den Umstand mit dem NB-Takt nicht angegangen ist. Seit kurz nach release wusste man, dass der NB-Takt einiges ausmacht. Die MB Hersteller haben den serienmäßig sehr gering gehalten (wohl durch Vorgabe seitens AMD) und haben diesen auch nicht mit in ihren Auto-oc-funktionen berücksichtigt.
> Das muss doch einen Grund haben. Ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Spätestens mit Einführung der Centurion, also vermutlich selektierter Chips, hätte man das doch sicherlich ändern können, oder nicht? Was denkt ihr dazu?


Ich habe keine konkreten Ergebnisse mehr im Kopf, aber der Stromverbrauch steigt natürlich an und es hat zwar bei einigen Anwendungen viel geholfen, aber nicht bei allem kam ein sattes Plus heraus. 
Für die Performance/Watt war es unterm Strich denke ich keine gute Idee, den Takt hoch zu prügeln. 
Der Centurion hat schon ohne hohen NB-Takt eine TPD über 200W. 
PCGH hat glaube ich mal einen Test gemacht, was vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen wäre, weniger Core-Clock, dafür den Takt bei der NB hochsetzen?

Da habe ich nun wirklich nur noch vage Erinnerungen, interessiert mich auch nicht mehr so großartig, ich hoffe Zen hat da einfach ein anderes Design und eine bessere Balance.


----------



## ravenhearth (30. April 2015)

Bei Zen dürfte die Northbridge nicht mehr limitieren. Die Plattform der FX und der Uncore-Bereich basieren ja noch auf der alten AM3-Plattform, welche wiederum auf AM2 basiert... Also stammt Zambezis/Visheras Technik noch aus Phenom-Zeiten. Mit Llano hat man dann ja vieles neu an Plattform und Uncore gemacht, aber auch die Technik bekommt mit HSA in Kaveri und Carrizo Probleme. Jaguar steht da wieder etwas besser da, ist aber nur für kleine Prozessoren gemacht.

Mit Zen (und K12) scheint AMD nun eine komplett neue Plattform bzw. neue Plattformen mit komplett neuem Interconnect und Uncore-Bereich gemacht zu haben. Vielleicht hat man sowas wie den Ring-Bus bei Intel, der dann die unterschiedlichen Chipbestandteile wie wie Kerne, L3(s), optionale Grafik usw miteinander verbindet. Schließlich erfordern die "Ridges" ja den neuen Sockel FM3. Dass "Bristol Ridge" in den selben Mobile-Sockel wie Carrizo (FP4) passt, liegt wohl allein daran, dass beide Chips SoCs sind und die "Plattform" sich komplett in der APU befindet. Da hat man dann halt nur noch den Sockel, die Spannungsversorgung und die Datenleitungen, die raus gehen. Außer DDR3-> DDR4 muss dann nichts geändert werden. Ähnlich sieht es ja mit Amur, Styx und Basilisk aus: 3 verschiedene CPU-Architekturen aber ein Sockel (FT4). Sind halt alles SoCs.

Ob bei "Bristol Ridge" im Sockel FM3 dann der integrierte Chipsatz deaktiviert wird und die APU genau wie "Summit Ridge" auf einen separaten zurückgreifen muss oder ob beide Chips - also sogar die CPU - im Endeffekt eine Southbridge integriert haben und sich auf FM3-Boards gar kein Chipsatz mehr findet, wird sich wohl auch bald klären.


----------



## iKimi22 (30. April 2015)

Oar die CPU wird direkt gekauft, falls die Tests halbwegs überzeugen.

Hoffentlich machen die Medien dann auch mit, sonst kauft keiner AMD obwohl die gute Produkte haben.


----------



## ravenhearth (1. Mai 2015)

Uuuund Fake:



> *Update 1. Mai 2015:* Wir wurden von AMD mit der Bitte kontaktiert, die Folie zu entfernen. Laut AMD seien die darauf präsentierten Informationen völlig falsch und würden AMD falsch darstellen.Aus selbiger Quelle stammen auch Roadmap-Folien, die angeblich AMDs Pläne für den Desktop- und Mobil-Markt wiedergeben sollen. In einer separaten News hatten wir diese Folien bereits mit hoher Sicherheit als Fälschungen identifiziert. Offizielle Aussagen von AMD bezüglich zukünftiger Produkte sind bereits in fünf Tagen auf dem Financial Analyst Day zu erwarten. Dann wird sich auch zeigen, wie falsch die Informationen tatsächlich sind.


Angebliche AMD-Folie zeigt erste Details von “Zen” [2. Update] | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Salanto (1. Mai 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Uuuund Fake:
> 
> 
> Angebliche AMD-Folie zeigt erste Details von “Zen” [2. Update] | Planet 3DNow!



War ja zu schön um wahr zu sein :/


----------



## Locuza (2. Mai 2015)

Oh Gott, wenn Bristol Ridge am Ende doch ein 28nm Excavator Chip ist...


----------



## ravenhearth (2. Mai 2015)

Man stelle sich vor, so ein 28nm Bristol Ridge müsste bis Mitte 2017 durchhalten. Dann heißt es Anfang 2017 28nm vs. 10nm (Cannonlake)... völlige Katastrophe.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Mai 2015)

So, da ist es wieder... dieses ungute Gefühl im Bauch.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Mai 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, so ein 28nm Bristol Ridge müsste bis Mitte 2017 durchhalten. Dann heißt es Anfang 2017 28nm vs. 10nm (Cannonlake)... völlige Katastrophe.



Kann nicht eintreten, bis 2016 muss amd mit etwas ebenbürtigen bzw nahe an diesem gleich ziehen.Mal abgesehen von high end bereich, mit 28nm wird man im Mobilebereich nicht punkten können da ist die TDP zu hoch.
Laut GlobalFoundries soll ja anfang// mitte 2016 14 nm machbar sein. Ich hoffe inständig das Amd etwas brauchbares auf dem Markt bringt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> [...] Der Financial-Analyst-Day von AMD, bei dem erste Informationen bezüglich der neuen Architektur für ARM und x86 (K12 bzw. Zen) und möglicher Roadmaps zu erwarten sind.  [...]


Hat nicht AMD wegen Falschinformationen gegenüber den Aktionären noch eine Klage laufen? 
Auf Tests durch PCGH gebe ich viel, auf Marketing-Präsentationen weniger viel  ....

link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-vorgeworfenem-aktienbetrug-vors-gericht.html
Ich will nicht AMD schlecht machen, sondern nur die Erwartungen an solche Präsentionen
mit viel Blinki-Blink und tollen Zahlenspielen dämpfen. Ich brauche keine Folien, die hohe
Leistung erwarten lassen, ich brauche ein Stück Silizium, was rechnet. Dann bewerte ich.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Mai 2015)

Klingt als wäre AMD sauer dass denen jemand unterstellt an schnellen Chips zu arbeiten


----------



## Knogle (5. Mai 2015)

Mich wundert es warum sich soviele ueber die Groesse aufregen

Habe noch 1567er CPUs hier, und deren DIE ist groesser als eine ganze 1150er CPU lol


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Mai 2015)

Im Grunde spielt doch all das keine Rolle. Wichtig ist doch was am Ende beim Anwender ankommt und dass es einigermassen sparsam ist. Ich hab hier von schönen Bildern nix, von optimierten Bechmarks noch viel weniger und geile Zahlen und Taktraten bringen mir auch wenig wenn das Produkt nedd ausm Saft kommt am Ende..


----------



## Locuza (6. Mai 2015)

In grob 10 Minuten geht es los mit dem Financial Analyst Day von AMD, wo sich hoffentlich alles auflöst:
http://edge.media-server.com/m/p/h9fua7ek

PCGH berichtet darüber im Live-Ticker auf Deutsch:
AMD Financial Analyst Day im Livestream & -ticker: Ausblick auf kommende GPUs, CPUs und APUs

Je nachdem gibt es von mir ein abschließendes News-Update oder es wird auf auf einen PCGH-News-Thread verwiesen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2015)

Na, was hältst du vom gesehenen? 
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass man nichts von den R300ern gesehen hat. Vor allem in bezug auf die Aussage, dass man in diesem Bereich nur so geringen Wachstum erwarte. Hier stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, ob sich dieser "mittlere einstellige Prozentbereich" auf den Markt, oder nur ihre Margen bezieht.


----------



## Locuza (7. Mai 2015)

Puh, nach den gefälschten Folien, ist es für mich schwer etwas anderes zu sein, als enttäuscht. 
Die Aussage wird sich auf den Market-Share bezogen haben, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist. 
AMD hat nur 4 neue Chips für all ihre Märkte. 
Iceland, Tonga, Fiji und Carrizo. 
Der Rest besteht wieder aus Altmetall.


Mein finales Update an dieser Stelle:

*Update Nr.4:*

Der Financial-Analyst-Day von AMD ist seit kurzer Zeit vorüber und die  traumhaften Folien, bleiben (teilweise) ein fiktiver Traum. 
Ab hier vergleiche ich chronologisch die gefälschten Folien mit den offiziellen  Informationen von AMD.

*Zen-Core:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu den gefälschten Folien, ging AMD was die Architektur betrifft, kaum ins Detail. 
Grobe Eckpunkte stimmen allerdings überein. 

Zen ist ein sehr skalierbarer Kern, welcher sowohl die Katzen-, als auch Bulldozer-Familie ersetzen wird. 
Leistung soll dabei aber kein Kompromiss darstellen. 
So wird Zen als total neuer High-Performance Core betitelt, welcher  Support für SMT bietet, um hohen Multithreading Durchsatz zu erreichen. 
Daneben steht ein neues Cache-System an, für hohe Bandbreiten und niedrige Latenzen. 
Auf den Punkt gebracht erwartet AMD eine 40% höhere IPC gegenüber Excavator. 

Viel mehr Informationen gab es nicht.
Der grobe Aufbau, Cache-Größen oder sonstige Architekturdetails wurden nicht explizit genannt. 

*Roadmap: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Jahr 2015 stimmt wenig überraschend (fast) überein. 
Einzig Amur als 20nm SoC wurde nicht erwähnt. 
Skybridge als gemeinsamer ARM/x86 Sockel wurde allerdings offiziell gestrichen.  
Entsprechend sind vielleicht alle Pläne gemeinsam vergraben worden. 

Für 2016 hält sich AMD sehr grob. 
In der Mittelklasse werden für Mobile und Desktop einfach nur APUs angeführt, wo AMD von der siebten Generation spricht. 
Was sich dahinter verbrigt ist ein kleines Rätselraten, was sich leider  sicher nicht dahinter verbirgt sind die Zen-Cores, diese sollen nämlich  erst 2017 in APUs zu finden sein. 
Wenn wir wieder zu den Gerüchten gehen, wo wir am Anfang waren. 
Dann erwartet uns Bristol Ridge, allerdings als eine 28nm APU mit Excavator Cores. 
Was 2016 entsprechend langweilig und schwach gegenüber der Konkurrenz ausfallen sollte. 

Worauf man sich aber wenigstens definitiv freuen darf, ist auf Zen. 
Dieser soll 2016 als reine CPU für den neuen Sockel AM4 erscheinen. 
Mehr Details gibt es abermals nicht, wie viele Kerne AMD anbieten möchte  ist damit unklar, wobei ich persönlich weiterhin von 8 Kernen ausgehe. 
Bei AM4 gibt es noch ein weiteres Detail, was wenigstens mit den gefälschten Folien übereinstimmt. 
Zwar heißt der Sockel AM4 und nicht FM3, er soll aber dennoch sowohl für  die Zen CPUs, als auch für die APUs gemeinsam verwendet werden können. 
Bei der mobile-roadmap sieht es ähnlich aus, FP4 von Carrizo(L) wird  weiterhin als Sockel dienen können und kann damit mehrere Chips  supporten. 

K12 findet sich übrigens nirgendwo. AMD fokussiert sich zuerst auf Zen und hat die K12 Pläne lieber auf 2017 verschoben. 

*Zum Schluß:*
Ich danke den vielen Lesern dieser News und hoffe das wir uns gemeinsam auf die Ankunft von Zen 2016 freuen können. 
Zwar möchte AMD nicht 100% in jedem Segment voll durchstarten, aber aus  logischer Sicht wäre AMD damit auch überfordert gewesen. 
14nm Produkte die wirklich jedes Segment ersetzen und neu besiedeln, von  CPU-Kernen, APUs und GPUs mit x86 und ARM, waren am Ende ein Traum und.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Mai 2015)

Etwas ins Detail hätte AMD ruhig gehen können, aber mit Werbung hatte man es bei AMD noch nie.
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn AMD endlich wieder eine Alternative wäre aber aktuell ist das alles noch Schall & Rauch. Und wie zu erwarten war, verlor man kein Wort über die neue GPU Serie.
Eigentlich müsste man bei Intel und Nvidia paar Werbeleute zu AMD schicken, vielleicht gibt es dann etwas Werbung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Werbung kostet erstmal unglaublich vielö Geld und genau das fehlt AMD. Was würde es also bringen, wenn Intel und Nvidia ihre besten Leute zu AMD schicken würden, diese aber kein Budget zur verfügung bekommen können? Nichts!


----------



## der-andyman (15. Mai 2015)

Also ich freue mich dennoch auf die Zen CPUs und hoffe mal, dass die wieder zur Konkurrenz werden können von Intel. Ein Monopol, wie Intel es hat, ist für den Endverbraucher leider sehr schlecht...


----------

